# Easy ways to add calories?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well...in my opinion, there's nothing more nutritious and usable by the dog's body than a natural, prey model diet...the way dogs were designed to eat. My dogs have done wonderfully on it. Lots of protein and fat is what they need. I would recommend looking into it if you haven't already. It makes for some extra work, to be sure. And it's just not feasible for everyone and I get that. But if you can't, perhaps a more palatable food might work? Have you fed a canned food? A lot of dogs that turn up their nose at kibble (I don't blame them, lol) will scarf down a better quality canned food. My Poodles weren't that interested in food until I switched to raw. If I don't watch it, Maurice can get a little tummy going on him fast. They dance circles and leap around when I'm carrying their bowls to where they're to eat....just gobble it up. Raw green tripe is another thing most dogs go ape over. And it's highly nutritious. Not easy to find. I order it from Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow. I would like to find a place closer because that's a long ways from here to ship. 

But anyhow, that's an idea...raw, pre-made raw, better quality canned. Or yes, you could add something on top. I use to entice Chulita, my Chihuaha (rip) to eat with a sprinkling of real, Deli Parmesan cheese...nice and smelly. 

Look up recipes for satin balls. That's suppose to add weight. 

Make Archie work for his food. Sometimes that increases it's value, believe it or not. Yes, stop free feeding. That makes it lose value I think. Let us know how he does. That must have you a bit worried. But I'm sure he'll be okay.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The easiest way is just to add a good quality canned food to his diet. Just mix it with the kibbles. Or chicken broth mixed in with more kibbles. Something homemade that tastes good. But then you risk that when you stop, the kibbles won't be enough anymore... ;-)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Dechi on using some canned food or broth to make the kibble more appealing. My mom's mpoo is a pilly eater as kibble goes, but readily eats it when there is canned food mixed in.

Lily is very slim. Many people (but not my vet) have said they think I should try to get her to fill out a little. With her if I give extra calories from food other than their kibble she just eats less kibble. My dogs also free feed.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you want to go the satin balls route, there is a grain free recipe. I have always added something to Buck's kibble to keep it interesting. He was an indifferent, free-feeder until two and now usually cleans his bowl. Why don't you give him a chicken thigh/neck or leg in the evening? Great for their teeth.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Topper idea: canned fish (sardines, anchovies, tuna - whatever is cheap).


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Is he actually underweight, though? My vet said my Dane was at a perfect weight when he was 156lbs, and he's now 125lbs and actually in perfect shape. I've had people come into the store with newly adopted dogs who look amazing but the vet tells them to add 15-20lbs and I see the dogs a few months later and they're obese. All of my dogs show a few ribs and the rest are easily felt. 
















Most of the general public thinks my dogs are too skinny, they're not at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Can you post pictures from the top and side? I agree with Kayla, most dogs that people (and sadly some vets) thinks are in good shape are actually a little too porky. Kayla's dogs are in perfect condition IMO, but most people would say they're too skinny because they're used to seeing fat dogs. If you can feel the ribs and see only the last couple, he's good. I also always thought free feeding made my dogs pickier. I prefer set meal times myself. That way I also know when they last ate and how much as well.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I'll have to take and post some photos a little later on. He's not emaciated, and even the vet said he was only slightly underweight (she also said she'd prefer slightly underweight to any kind of overweight). The main concern seems to be his hip bones, which stick out quite a bit. His ribs are also very easy to feel. I'll post some photos when I get a chance.

I'm also a little concerned because we've started jogging together again. I'm working him up slowly, and I'm a slow enough runner that he's hardly really running even during my "run" intervals, but he's still burning more calories than before - he's an active dog anyway, so you add a few miles of quick walking/jogging a few times a week and it's quite a bit of activity.

Right now he's eating Fromm Lamb & Lentil, which he LOVED when we first switched and now I think he's just a little bored with. He's a little picky about treats and he won't work for kibble - he'll still do whatever command I ask for, but if you give him a subpar reward he'll spit it out and see if he gets something better next time. :alberteinstein:

I do think that setting up a specific food time and separating him and Cleo during mealtimes will probably help. He doesn't like to compete with her for food, and I thought it was fine that he could get food without her around since he's free-fed, but maybe that's not good enough.

Feeding raw won't work for me, unfortunately, though I have given them chicken necks before. I worry that if I start supplementing with canned food he'll never want kibble again, but it could be a good experiment to try anyway. I used to give him canned food in a Kong every day when he was being left at home, so maybe I can start doing that again instead of mixing it with his kibble directly. A can of sardines or something as a topper could be a great idea too...

I'll definitely look into everything you've suggested!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Personally, I don't like to be able to count their ribs by looking at them. I like a little covering over them, but be able to feel them when running my hand down their sides with a little bit of pressure. 

Lisagirl...it's funny but when my dogs were on commercial food (canned and kibble) they actually seemed to prefer the kibble. It was TOTW and some really fancy, high end canned. But they still got really tired of their food and would walk away and leave quite a bit. Then I'd offer it to them later. But now with this raw food, they are ecstatic and gobble it right down. Talk about fast eaters. Jose`'s is gone so fast, I can't believe it. I put his down first, then walk with the Poodle's across the room and if it's nice, they go outside. Otherwise in their crates. By the time I turn back around, Jose` is trying to lick the stainless steel off the bowl. It's gone! Amazing. But he never seems to get sick. It just digests away down there and finally only a little bit comes out as waste. So, I guess he's using it.

Once in a while I'll share a can of sardines with my dogs...they get a few pieces. But they're really quite high in sodium and sometimes smoked. And cooked. That high salt content is worse for dogs than it is for us, come to find out. I guess there are those that come in water and maybe they're lower in salt. (?) I went shopping today at an Asian market and picked up some fresh sardines. Those are a hit around my house, though I understand some dogs don't dig fish.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

This is how I explain correct body condition to people:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You could try feeding him ziwi peak as a treat. It is a good food that is extremely high in calories and it is the formulation of a small dime sized piece of jerky so most dogs will view as a treat - but you will have the satisfaction of knowing that it is a complete food.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> This is how I explain correct body condition to people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I like to use too. I just want a thin covering of something over those ribs...not that I see the whole ribcage. I remember my Dobe when he'd run I might not see his ribs but when he turned so his skin was stretched a little and especially if the sun was shining you'd see his last few ribs. That's what I like. But they have to be well muscled. There's a guy on the raw food forum I visit who has a Viszla. That does looks so healthy to me...beautiful, very muscular, gleaming coat and slender. Your Dane is gorgeous too!


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Does Bentley look underweight? He recently got groomed and I've had quite a few people, friends and strangers comment that he looks underweight. When he was at the vets at 13 weeks old he weighed 1.4kg and she said he was a little underweight, at 15 weeks old he was 1.8kg and she said he was a little underweight but she's not overly concerned because he's still gaining weight. Last week I took him in to get him weighed and he was 2.2kg (17 weeks old) 

Like Archie he's a really picky eater too, and if I try to give him any subpar treats as rewards for commands he'll do the command but he'll just sniff and walk away or spit it back out. He seems to like meat, so recently I've started to chop up some chicken breast or shred up some of his treats (orijen freeze dried lamb or beef) and mix it into his kibbles.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BentleysMum said:


> Does Bentley look underweight? He recently got groomed and I've had quite a few people, friends and strangers comment that he looks underweight. When he was at the vets at 13 weeks old he weighed 1.4kg and she said he was a little underweight, at 15 weeks old he was 1.8kg and she said he was a little underweight but she's not overly concerned because he's still gaining weight. Last week I took him in to get him weighed and he was 2.2kg (17 weeks old)
> 
> Like Archie he's a really picky eater too, and if I try to give him any subpar treats as rewards for commands he'll do the command but he'll just sniff and walk away or spit it back out. He seems to like meat, so recently I've started to chop up some chicken breast or shred up some of his treats (orijen freeze dried lamb or beef) and mix it into his kibbles.



He looks great! I think that people are so accustomed to seeing fat dogs, they think that one in good weight is too skinny!
Here is Timi clipped close, and I think she is in perfect condition!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ribs should not be visible, but you should be able to feel them easily. In Kayla's example, the poodle looks fine but the Great Dane is underweight IMHO (still better than overweight).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

BentleysMum said:


> Does Bentley look underweight?


It's kind of hard to say with the amount of hair he has. Can you feel his ribs easily, or is there a thin layer of flesh covering them?


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

I once took on a rescue dog that was very thin. My sister recommended satin balls. I've never seen a dog put on weight so fast. When he came to us he was super thin and had kennel cough and no training. He left us at a healthy weight with no illness and some beginning obedience just 2 weeks later.

If I had a dog I needed to put weight on I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. The only problem I really had was that he liked the satin balls so much he balked at his kibble (Blue Buffalo).


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Ribs should not be visible, but you should be able to feel them easily. In Kayla's example, the poodle looks fine but the Great Dane is underweight IMHO (still better than overweight).


The Dane is actually in excellent condition. You don't keep excess weight on a giant breed dog, or they end up breaking down in the rear early and when that happens to a 100+ lb dog there's nothing you can do but euthanize. I've heard plenty of people say my Danes are underweight, but they're in great condition - good and lean. If the general public doesn't think my Dane is too skinny, she's probably too fat


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> It's kind of hard to say with the amount of hair he has. Can you feel his ribs easily, or is there a thin layer of flesh covering them?


He's got a thin layer covering him, he definitely doesn't feel like my knuckles clenched in a fist. He kind of feels a bit like he's in between the 2 and the 3 pic.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

The Dane definitely isn't under weight in the slightest. He's well muscled over the hips, he's just lean. Most dogs should show at least the last rib if they're a smooth coated breed. This is a six year old show bred lab:









The general public is just used to seeing Dane look like this:









Which is 30lbs over weight from this:









^that photo was also taken seconds apart from the above photo of him, just from the other side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah the struggle of a picky poodle. So, literally the only thing that worked for us was getting him on raw. Riley would rather throw up bile and starve himself than eat something that's not to his liking. He reminds me of the critic from Ratatouille:

"I don't *like* food; I LOVE it. If I don't love it, I don't *swallow*."









So what we do it he gets raw 2x a day as main meals, and then mid-day he'll get a handful of kibble sprinkled into his snuffle mat, a training session with lots of treats, or something else caloric. I know you don't want to switch to raw so this might not be feasible option for you.

I would say the one trouble with adding a topper to kibble might be that he will always demand it, and if he's anything like Riley, if the topper isn't his favorite one he might not want to eat dinner that night. My advice would be to stop free-feeding and feed him 2 solid meals a day, and then maybe if you're home mid-day or have access to him you can try to give him something else to add calories. You could always try freeze-dried raw as "treats". Good luck!


----------

